# Question for weightlifters/powerlifters



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

I've been doing the stronglifts 5x5 for about a year and have pretty much hit a plateau on some of the lifts. I've purposely limited the weight on some lifts due to joint pain, but can't progress on other lifts. I'll be 50 soon, have been tested for low testosterone as well, so I'm wondering if this has something to do with it.

Anyone have any suggestions to crack the plateau?


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

My advise would be stop being 50! 

As we age we need to learn to modify our workouts and lower our expectations. At 50 your body just can't build the muscles or mass it use to. I was a power lifter for many years, if I had it to do over I wouldn't, I would focus more on lean muscle. At 56 my body is beat to hell, not just from lifting but that played a big roll.

Lower weights and higher reps would be my advise at this point in your life. Another thing would be to vary your workout, if all you are doing is lifting you could add cardio or try cross fit/boot camp type classes, they will kick the snot out of you! 

Another thing I like to do is timed lifting. Get an electronic egg timer and time your sets instead of counting reps, you would be surprised how hard it is to lift for 30/45/60 seconds continuously. Don't throw the weight but maintain form and a steady rhythm, it's a great way to fully oxygenate your muscles, adds a bit of low cardio and is easier on your aging body. When you do timed lifts as the large muscle gets exhausted the smaller muscles kick in, that in itself may help you push past a plateau on heavier sets.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

It's not the age of the engine it's the miles on the clock.You need to be more careful as you get older that you don't get hurt when lifting.You will take longer to heal and if you have a heavy build you may lose muscle definition and gain fat.Try as Cooper said,lower weights and more reps and you will last another few years lol.I own a gym and we have men and women in their sixties still lifting.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

yep as you age you have to listen to your body.


less weight more reps and throw some cardio in the mix.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Maybe try switching up programs. I have been doing powerlifting training for a while now, have run a variety of different programs. For the last few years I have been running Cube (Brandon Lilly) with great success. However, make sure you listen to your body. I am dealing with some minor injuries right now that has slowed down my progress and has been rather frustrating, so having to push the ego aside and temporarily switch things up is needed. I also have been adding in more recovery work, do heat therapy, use joint spray, etc...

To add as well, if you have been diagnosed with Low T, combined with your age, that will undoubtedly impact your ability to progress.


----------



## MovingForward (Jan 19, 2017)

manwithnoname said:


> I've been doing the stronglifts 5x5 for about a year and have pretty much hit a plateau on some of the lifts. I've purposely limited the weight on some lifts due to joint pain, but can't progress on other lifts. I'll be 50 soon, have been tested for low testosterone as well, so I'm wondering if this has something to do with it.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions to crack the plateau?


Check out Jim Wendlers 5/3/1, you can choose a training max and then hit rep max's versus always having to hit a heavy set of 1/3 or 5, also has a lot of variety to keep boredom at bay.

You can find a calculator which works out all your weights at Blackironbeast.com


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks to all for the input. A common theme seems to be the age, I'm not concerned about that, it's just a number and I look and feel a lot younger.

I started lifting because I read to lift heavy to raise testosterone. Also read that cardio type training can increase cortisol, which lowers testosterone. 

I feel fine after workouts, just would like to progress a bit. I have not been adding weight because I don't want to fail at the next weight. I think that might be part of the problem.


----------

